# List of setup algorithms for edges for the old Stefan Pochmann method



## cfopbld (Dec 9, 2007)

hi guys im new to bldsolving by the old Stefan Pochmann method... i follow Joël van Noort's description at http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold .

im just wondering if there is a list of setup moves available for the edges, using only the T permutation algorithm... ie a list of setup moves moving stickers all to the UL sticker.

e.g.
from --> to --> setup algorithm
UL --> UL --> -
FL --> UL --> L'
BL --> UL --> L
etc.

is there such a list available? thanks a lot!

p.s. i think it is possible if u do it intuitively, but when u want to work fast, you do not have the time to think, hence my request for an algorithm list... pls understand..


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2007)

I really suggest find them all yourself, it gives you a better understanding of the method.


----------



## cfopbld (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi, thank you for your suggestion. i've been able to solve with my eyes open and by painstakingly writing out my setting up algorithm so that i can un-setup it later... 

thing is, for some stickers, i take quite a few steps in m setup algorithms and i'm not sure whether my setup algorithms are the fastest...


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2007)

Most stickers are trivial. I only use at maximum 3 moves for each edge. Post some of the one you are having trouble with, but I really suggets you find them all yourself.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree with Joey. With just using Stefan's sight, I ended up figuring out to use J perms almost right away. I would just do a ton of sighted solves, and make sure you know what's going on during you're set-ups. That will make them easier to remember, and you'll understand what they're doing.


----------



## cfopbld (Dec 9, 2007)

thank you for your comments!

to shift stickers from UR to UL using T permutation...

for the UB sticker, to move it to UL, i do l2 D' l2. is that too long? it seems quite longwinded.

am i correct to say that doing B2 D' L2 is incorrect?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2007)

You are correct that B2 D' L2 is wrong. You need to preserve the UFR and URB corners intact as well. l2 D' l2 works but you can also do R2 U' R2. 3 moves for a set-up isn't bad at all...


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2007)

You should learn the J-perms.


----------



## KConny (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, learning the two J's is much easier and usefull then learing a set/list of setup moves.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 28, 2007)

Shoot to Setup moves Undo setup moves
[shoot to URF] R2 D' D R2
[shoot to RFU] F F'
[shoot to FUR] R' R
[shoot to UFL] F2 F2
[shoot to FLU] F R' R F'
[shoot to LUF] F' D D' F
[shoot to UBR] R2 R2
[shoot to BRU] R D' D R'
[shoot to RUB] R' F F' R
[shoot to DFR] 
[shoot to FRD] F' R' R F
[shoot to RDF] R F F' R'
[shoot to DLF] D D'
[shoot to LFD] F' F
[shoot to FDL] F2 R' R F2
[shoot to DBL] D2 D2
[shoot to BLD] D F' F D'
[shoot to LDB] D' R R' D
[shoot to DRB] D' D
[shoot to RBD] R2 F F' R2
[shoot to BDR] R R'

Source: http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold


----------

